# pizza



## soleil-sol

Ciao,
Voglio saper se pizza e un sininimo di sberla. Mi suona strano ma ho visto una lists dei sinonimi di sberla e ho visito li  pizza.


----------



## Fooler

Ciao soleil. Non è che sia un vero e proprio sinonimo ma l’ho sentito usare nel senso di sberla come se la mano che schiaffeggia fosse grande quanto una pizza da poter colpire tutta la faccia  
Attendi altri pareri


----------



## lorenzos

@soleil-sol direi che "una pizza sul muso" è diverso da "_una pizza in faccia_", dove la pizza è proprio la focaccia di farina ed acqua variamente condita.


----------



## bearded

''Pizza'' nel senso di schiaffo/sberla è un'espressione regionale (Roma e Sud d'Italia) diffusa anche nel resto d'Italia dalla TV. Però qui nel Nord molti non la capiscono neppure. Secondo me il termine - con quel significato - non è propriamente standard .
Cf. anche  M'ha dato una pizza!


----------



## soleil-sol

> ="lorenzos, post:  è diverso da "_una pizza in faccia_", dove la pizza è proprio la focaccia di farina ed acqua variamente condita.


Ciao, qui tu vuoi dire che pizza in faccia vuole dire quando qualcuno e presto a mangiare una pizza di farina?
Vengono comunemente queste parole insieme, pizza sul muso, per indicare una sberla?
Grazie


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @soleil-sol Come si dice _*torta in faccia*_ così si può dire _*pizza in faccia*_: nessuno direbbe _torta sul muso_. 
Pur se regionale, la _pizza sul muso_ mi pare proprio, inequivocabilmente, uno sberlone (#2 di Fooler).


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


lorenzos said:


> Pur se regionale  , la _pizza sul muso_ mi pare proprio, inequivocabilmente, uno sberlone (#2 di Fooler).


Ma pure una pizza in faccia lo parrebbe. Chi tirerebbe fisicamente una pizza in faccia? A che pro?
Anzi, la faccia mi pare più quotata del muso


----------



## cheappenaioleari

Una "pizza sul muso" non l'ho mai sentita. Una "pizza in faccia" è uno schiaffo, per quanto ne so.



lorenzos said:


> _*torta in faccia*_ così si può dire _*pizza in faccia*_:


Queste non le ho mai sentite


----------



## Starless74

Mi pare proprio che la percezione varî a seconda della regione:
qui dalle mie parti _una pizza in faccia_ è un ceffone, non una pizza margherita sulla faccia.


----------



## lorenzos

@alfaalfa la tua ricerca dimostra che in romanesco si usa più faccia che muso (però non con quei numeri, devi usare le virgolette: "te do 'na pizza 'n faccia"), ma per me "pizza in faccia" è questo  La lite scoppiata per 1 euro è finita a colpi di _pizza in faccia_ o questo Lite tra candidati finita a _pizza in faccia_. Nel caso di _pizza_ col significato di sberlone/ceffone/sganascione preferirei usare "_sul muso_".


----------



## A User

lorenzos said:


> Nel caso di _pizza_ col significato di sberlone/ceffone/sganascione preferirei usare "_sul muso_".


Non è una pizza alla romana, quella.
Diffidate dalle imitazioni.


----------



## alfaalfa

lorenzos said:


> @alfaalfa la tua ricerca dimostra che in romanesco si usa più faccia che muso (però non con quei numeri, devi usare le virgolette: "te do 'na pizza 'n faccia"), ma per me "pizza in faccia" è questo  La lite scoppiata per 1 euro è finita a colpi di _pizza in faccia_ o questo Lite tra candidati finita a _pizza in faccia_. Nel caso di _pizza_ col significato di sberlone/ceffone/sganascione preferirei usare "_sul muso_".


Il mio # 7 non voleva avere carattere scientifico. Diciamo che forse, in linea di massima, si può supporre che più o meno fra la linea gotica e linea gustav si dica "pizza in faccia" come sinonimo di  ceffone. Per quanto riguarda la cronaca se della gente si è combattuta a colpi di pizza, allora pochi giri di parole. Tuttavia in caso di cronaca salentina sicuramente si sarebbe trattato di duelli rusticani a colpi di "focaccia" al fine di evitare imbarazzi linguistici nei titolisti.


----------



## bearded

A User said:


> Diffidate dalle imitazioni.


...o meglio 'd*e*lle' imitazioni.


----------



## A User

diffidare dalle imitazioni vs. diffidare delle imitazioni | WordReference Forums
Delle persone bisogna non fidarsi, mentre dalle imitazioni bisogna stare lontano. A me suona meglio in questo modo.


----------



## Mary49

La Crusca si è rifatta il "vestito"
Due parole sul verbo "diffidare" perché non sempre è adoperato correttamente. Questo verbo, dunque, appartiene alla prima coniugazione ed è intransitivo. 
Significa "sospettare", "non fidarsi", "non riporre fiducia", "dubitare" e simili e *si costruisce con la preposizione "di" *(*non "da"*, come si legge sempre sulla stampa): *diffidate "delle" imitazioni, dunque (non "dalle"). *
Adoperato transitivamente acquisisce il significato di "intimare di compiere o non compiere una determinata azione": la polizia _ha diffidato_ il malvivente _a_ _presentarsi_ in questura ogni mattina per apporre la firma sul registro; il preside _ha diffidato_ gli alunni _a non fumare_ nelle aule e nei corridoi della scuola. 
È in uso anche la forma "diffidare da" (nel senso di "non compiere una determinata azione"): il preside ha diffidato gli alunni _dal fumare_ nelle aule e nei corridoi della scuola. A nostro avviso non è un uso da seguire.

------

Vocabolario Palazzi: diffidàre intr. (aus. avere) non aver intera fiducia; e si costruisce con la prep. di: diffida di chi non ride mai ll tr. T. giur. intimare ad altri di fare o non fare una cosa".


----------



## A User

Diffidare a fare o dal fare qualcosa? - Consulenza Linguistica - Accademia della Crusca
La forma è ellittica: Diffidate (chi legge, o voi stessi) da (fare uso di) imitazioni.


----------



## bearded

A User said:


> La forma è ellittica





Mary49 said:


> È in uso anche la forma "diffidare da" (nel senso di "non compiere una determinata azione"): il preside ha diffidato gli alunni _dal fumare_ nelle aule e nei corridoi della scuola. A nostro avviso non è un uso da seguire.


----------

